# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Bolovanje za člana obitelji

## jelena.O

Da li ste znali da se bolovanje za dijete ili člana obitelji može dobitisamo ako su oboje roditelja zaposlenih, ne priznaju se ugovori o djelu, nezaposlenost i slično.

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...zaposlena.html

----------


## spajalica

da, nedavno je MM morao potpisati da je zaposlen kod pedijatra, uzeli smo bolovanje na mene.

----------


## jelena.O

dala sam link samo jer zato jer je sad na radiju bilo o tome, meni prvi glas

----------


## pituljica

Ja sam bila na bolovanju za dijete a MM je išao kod moje doktorice po potvrdu za otvaranje bolovanja i tamo je morao potpisati da je i on zaposlen.

----------


## LIMA

Zanima me mogu li ja dobiti bolovanje za MM-a, trebala bih ići s njim u ZG zbog kemoterapije (radim u školi tako da slobodni dani ne dolaze u obzir)?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mozes, njega supružnika
jedino ne ako će on biti u bolnici

----------


## čokolada

http://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguranj...o-na-bolovanje

tu imaš stavku bolovanje za pratnju osigurane osobe na liječenje izvan mjesta boravka

----------


## LIMA

Hvala cure  :Heart: 
Ma problem nam je prijevoz jer on javnim prijevozom ne smije ići radi opasnosti od zaraze. 
Sada smo mogli iskombinirati preko praznika da idemo autom i ja tih 5 dana budem u ZG dok je on u bolnici ali ne znam kako to izvesti kada počne škola jer on ne može ići sam (a ja mu vjerojatno ni ne mogu biti pratnja jer nije dijete). 
Za prijevoz od HZZO-a dobije 130 kn  :Rolling Eyes: , a nama ako ću ga odvesti tamo i vratiti se, pa nakon 5 dana ići po njega treba skoro 1000 kn za svaki odlazak. 
Zato sam mislila tih 5 dana uzeti bolovanje ali s obzirom da će on biti u bolnici znači ništa od toga  :Undecided: . 
 Ne znam može li se uopće od HZZO-a tražiti trošak za automobil?

----------


## prima

poslala sam ti pp

mislim da ti muž ima pravo na pratnju i naknadu putnih troškova pratnje, zbog dijagnoze - nije važno tko je pratnja ( ali mislim da ti možeš dobiti bolovanje na osnovu toga, i to mislim samo za dane putovanja) 

kad je bolesnik upućen na bolničko liječenje i određena mu je pratnja, hzzo plaća put x 2 za pratnju i  1 x za bolesnika 

bar je tako bilo dok sam ja to koristila

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

imaš pravo dan kada on ide, da ga pratiš, dan kad se vraća, ali bojim se da nemaš pravo biti na bolovanju dok je on u bolnici
a za prijevoz imaš pravo na iznos karte javnog prijevoza
ali kako si pratnja onda imaš pravo i ti na nadoknadu za prijevoz
sutra ću ti se probati malo raspitati

----------


## LIMA

Još jedno veliko HVALA jer ovo kod nas očito nešto nije bilo dobro. 
Ovo za pratnju, ide li to sve na taj jedan putni nalog koji ispunjava njegova doktorica opće prakse?

----------


## jelena.O

na putnom nalogu bi trebalo pisati da ima pratnju, sad ovisi u koju kategoriju treba staviti


ja sam dobila pratnju za dijete i tam je napisano da je dijete.

----------


## LIMA

Evo samo da napišem - za sljedeću kemo sam dobila pratnju  :Smile:

----------


## cappy

Samo da provjerim da li sam u pravu, ako odem sad u siječnju na bolovanje za dijete od godinu dana neću dobiti iznos pune plaće nego onaj neki minimalni iznos jer sam prvu plaću nakon porodiljnog dobila u prosincu(za dio studenog), a ova koju sam dobila sada za prosinac se ne stavlja u ER1 pa znači nemam dvije isplaćene plaće kao što bi trebalo imati, jel tako ?

----------


## jelena.O

da tak je  past ćeš na minimum

----------


## dino84

Trenutno sam na komplikacijama, visokorizicna trudnoca i prijeteci pobacaj, moram strogo mirovati. Da li na temelju toga moj izvanbracni partner ima pravo na bolovanje?

----------


## mamma san

dino84, morao bi se posavjetovati sa obiteljskim liječnikom ili sa tvojim ginekologom.ž
Naime, u prilogu otvaranja zahtjeva, trebao bi dostaviti i tvoju dokumentaciju koja govori o tvojem stanju. Mislim da ovo odobrava komisija i radilo bi se bolovanju radi njege člana obitelji.

----------


## miha

Podižem temu:

Očekuje me 3. porod carskim rezom.
Ima li moj suprug pravo na bolovanje za njegu supružnika?
Ako da, koja je procedura? S kojim papirima se kome treba javiti?

----------


## sirius

Ima. Bolovanje otvara njegov obiteljski lijecnik, vjerojatno sa tvojim otpusnim pismom iz bolnice. Pitaj lijecnika sto mu treba od papira.

----------


## MalaSirena

Kako riješiti situaciju da dijete ide na specijalističke preglede po dijagnozi za koju se ne može otvoriti bolovanje, a ti pregledi traju cca 6 sati?
Isto tako, kad je zbog testiranja primljen u bolnicu, ta procedura je trajala više od 4 sata, a ja ne mogu dobiti bolovanje jer je hospitaliziran? Isto i prilikom otpusta iz bolnice?

----------


## jelena.O

je i mene to zanima mogu oni trajati i manje a kad si naručen u deset, moraš od zdoma krenut u pol  devet, a čekaš na red tam 2-3 sata , taman prođe dan

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ima. Bolovanje otvara njegov obiteljski lijecnik, vjerojatno sa tvojim otpusnim pismom iz bolnice. Pitaj lijecnika sto mu treba od papira.


Treba preporuka primarnog ginekologa da je potrebna njega

----------


## Zara1

> Podižem temu:
> 
> Očekuje me 3. porod carskim rezom.
> Ima li moj suprug pravo na bolovanje za njegu supružnika?
> Ako da, koja je procedura? S kojim papirima se kome treba javiti?


Moj muž je koristio par dana. Nama je patronažna sestra zvala njegovu doktoricu  i rekla da mu otvori bolovanje za njegu člana obitelji.

----------


## miha

> Treba preporuka primarnog ginekologa da je potrebna njega


zašto primarnoga ginekologa?! 
zar njega zbog operativnog zahvata nije njega zbog operativnog zahvata, koje god vrste on bio? (ako kužiš što hoću reći)

znači li to onda da me, kad dođem doma 3 dana nakon 3. carskog, treba ostaviti samu doma s troje djece i hodat po mojim i svojim doktorima da mu odobre da mi pomaže? 
nije li to malo apsurdno?

----------


## miha

> Treba preporuka primarnog ginekologa da je potrebna njega


takvu je info i moj suprug dobio od svog lijecnika medjutim, pitala soc.ginekologa i on rekao da nema veze s tim niti da mi moze na temelju icega dati preporuku (niti mi je vodio trudnocu niti ce me poroditi).
i sto sad? 
Necemo moci ostvariti svoje zakonsko pravo jer doktori nisu upuceni u proceduru?!

----------


## sirius

> takvu je info i moj suprug dobio od svog lijecnika medjutim, pitala soc.ginekologa i on rekao da nema veze s tim niti da mi moze na temelju icega dati preporuku (niti mi je vodio trudnocu niti ce me poroditi).
> i sto sad? 
> Necemo moci ostvariti svoje zakonsko pravo jer doktori nisu upuceni u proceduru?!


Po mojoj logici :Socijalni ginekolog pise preporuku za bolovanje na osnovu otpusnog pisma iz bolnice ( to je slicno kao kad npr. hospitaliziraju dijete pa preporuku pise primarni pedijatar) , pa onda tu potvrdu ( od socijalnog ginekologa ) nosis obiteljskom koji otvara bolovanje. Ako tvojim lijecnicima nesto nije jasno, zovi info telefon hzzo-a, pa pitaj tocnu proceduru. Jer pravo- imas. Samo lijecnici cesto ne znaju kako tocno provesti to pravo kod i malo egzoticnijeg zahtjeva.

----------


## jelena.O

opet žalosno da se moraštrgati sa strane ne bi li dobila nešto.

pitaj i za mogućnost da samo na osnovi povijesti bolesti dobiš bolovanje bez soc. doktora

----------


## cappy

Jel mogu ja otvoriti bolovanje za dijete,ako je MM istovremeno na bolovanju za sebe? 
Evo on je danas otišo u Zagreb na ultrazvuk i nemre čuvati malenog koji je bolestan.

----------


## miha

> Po mojoj logici :Socijalni ginekolog pise preporuku za bolovanje na osnovu otpusnog pisma iz bolnice ( to je slicno kao kad npr. hospitaliziraju dijete pa preporuku pise primarni pedijatar) , pa onda tu potvrdu ( od socijalnog ginekologa ) nosis obiteljskom koji otvara bolovanje. Ako tvojim lijecnicima nesto nije jasno, zovi info telefon hzzo-a, pa pitaj tocnu proceduru. Jer pravo- imas. Samo lijecnici cesto ne znaju kako tocno provesti to pravo kod i malo egzoticnijeg zahtjeva.


a po mojoj logici obiteljskom lijecniku tj.onome tko daje doznaku bi trebalo biti dovoljno otpusno pismo iz bolnice.
Sto je najbolje, suprug je jucer zvao hzzo i zena koja mu se javila prvi put cuje za to...

----------


## jelena.O

nek to traži na pismeno, nažalost tak sam i ja morala tražiti jedno bolovanje ( tj. samo dio sam htjela uzet na bolovanje, jer sam imala još godišnjeg)  koje me slijedilo, dobra 2 mjeseca prije sam počela tražiti rješenje mogućeg slučaja

upute sam dobila prek mejla  obvezno-osiguranje-Zagreb@hzzo.hr

----------


## jelena.O

> Jel mogu ja otvoriti bolovanje za dijete,ako je MM istovremeno na bolovanju za sebe? 
> Evo on je danas otišo u Zagreb na ultrazvuk i nemre čuvati malenog koji je bolestan.


da  

važno je da ste oboje u radnom odnosu

----------


## miha

> Podižem temu:
> 
> Očekuje me 3. porod carskim rezom.
> Ima li moj suprug pravo na bolovanje za njegu supružnika?
> Ako da, koja je procedura? S kojim papirima se kome treba javiti?


Follow up:

Evo samo da prijavim da je nakon svega sto smo culi i svih informacija koje smo dobili bilo dovoljno samo moje otpusno pismo iz bolnice.
Dakle, suprug je dobio bolovanje do 20 kalendarskih dana, sad ostaje vidjeti koliko ce i iskoristiti...

----------


## jelena.O

lijepo 

sretno

----------


## leptirići

Podizem temu.
Tata mi u 01.mj.ide na operaciju kicme, dali mama ima pravo na bolovanje kad dodje iz bolnice, kao njega clana obitelji.
Tata ovih dana ide kod svoje doktorice i mislio je pitati, alo posto je doktorica nova, mlada, u dosta je stvari ne upucena, pa da cisto znam na cemu smo.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ima pravo na njegu supružnika 

http://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguranj...-na-bolovanje/

*Privremena nesposobnost za rad radi njege člana obitelji - supružnika (bračnog, izvanbračnog)*

Pravo na naknadu plaće za vrijeme privremene nesposobnosti za rad radi njege osigurane osobe - supružnika s kojim osiguranik živi u zajedničkom kućanstvu traje za svaku utvrđenu bolest najviše do 20 radnih dana. Naknada plaće iznosi 70% od osnovice za naknadu. Od prvog dana obračunava ju i isplaćuje poslodavac, na teret sredstava HZZO-a, s time ne može iznositi više od 4.257,28 kuna. Pravo na naknadu plaće ne pripada osiguraniku za vrijeme dok se nalazi na godišnjem odmoru, odnosno plaćenom dopustu.

----------


## leptirići

[QUOTE=aleksandra70vanja;2836267]ima pravo na njegu supružnika 

http://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguranj...-na-bolovanje/

*Privremena nesposobnost za rad radi njege člana obitelji - supružnika (bračnog, izvanbračnog)*

Pravo na naknadu plaće za vrijeme privremene nesposobnosti za rad radi njege osigurane osobe - supružnika s kojim osiguranik živi u zajedničkom kućanstvu traje za svaku utvrđenu bolest najviše do 20 radnih dana. Naknada plaće iznosi 70% od osnovice za naknadu. Od prvog dana obračunava ju i isplaćuje poslodavac, na teret sredstava HZZO-a, s time ne može iznositi više od 4.257,28 kuna. Pravo na naknadu plaće ne pripada osiguraniku za vrijeme dok se nalazi na godišnjem odmoru, odnosno plaćenom dopustu.[

Hvala

----------


## Li2

Je li itko od vas upoznat sa tim koja prava imam nakon operativnog zahvata MMa.
Naime, danas sam izašla s posla po njega u bolnicu sigurna da imam pravo na bolovanje BAR DAN DVA za njega. Nakon toga sam otišla kod svoje doktorice koja me nije ni primila a sestra mi je gotovo zatvorila vrata pred nosom da nemam pravo na bolovanje. 
Ne treba mi bolovanje ali sad bi ga iz principa uzela zbog načina na koji su mi se postavili.

----------


## sirius

Imas pravo na bolovanje za clana obitelji , ali potrebu za tim na potvrdi pise njegova lijecnica opce prakse . Taj papir nisis svojoj na osnovu cega ti otvara bolovanje.

----------


## jelena.O

i da pošto si dio vremena odradila, možeš tražiti dio bolovanja recimo danas 2-5 sata koliko ranije si otišla

----------


## Li2

> Imas pravo na bolovanje za clana obitelji , ali potrebu za tim na potvrdi pise njegova lijecnica opce prakse . Taj papir nisis svojoj na osnovu cega ti otvara bolovanje.


Hvala

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Je li itko od vas upoznat sa tim koja prava imam nakon operativnog zahvata MMa.
> Naime, danas sam izašla s posla po njega u bolnicu sigurna da imam pravo na bolovanje BAR DAN DVA za njega. Nakon toga sam otišla kod svoje doktorice koja me nije ni primila a sestra mi je gotovo zatvorila vrata pred nosom da nemam pravo na bolovanje. 
> Ne treba mi bolovanje ali sad bi ga iz principa uzela zbog načina na koji su mi se postavili.


kao što je sirius  rekla imaš pravo na bolovanje za njegu člana obitelji - djecu i supružnika (za roditelje ne)

ali da ti tvoja dr. otvori bolovanje treba preporuku doktora osobe za koju se otvara bolovanje 
kao što pedijatar piše preporuku za bolovanje za roditelja i obiteljski može samo na osnovu te preporuke otvoriti bolovanje
tako i tvoja dr. može otvoriti bolovanje samo na preporuku dr. TM, a ne na osnovu otpusnog pisma

imaš pravo, ali imaš i obavezu poštovati proceduru

tvoj je princip da uzmeš bolovanje, doktoričin da mora poštovati pravila
tako da je ona u pravu ako si došla bez preporuke obiteljske liječnice TM, ali ti je trebala objasniti što ti je za činiti i kako možeš ostvariti svoja, odn.  prava TM na njegu

----------


## kajsa

U nekim kolektivnim ugovorima postoji mogućnost plaćenog dopusta od 3 dana za njegu člana obitelji. 
Tako da ukoliko imaš kolektivni ugovor, možeš i tamo provjeriti, možda je jednostavnije nego otvarati bolovanje.

----------


## Kosjenka

Nije bolovanje za člana obitelji, no drugi je problem s bolovanjem. Zaboravila sam otići po doznake  krajem mjeseca, dugotrajno je bolovanje. Jutros sam se toga sjetila. Po doznake mogu naravno tek u utorak. Mogu li očekivati probleme?

----------


## sirius

> Nije bolovanje za člana obitelji, no drugi je problem s bolovanjem. Zaboravila sam otići po doznake  krajem mjeseca, dugotrajno je bolovanje. Jutros sam se toga sjetila. Po doznake mogu naravno tek u utorak. Mogu li očekivati probleme?


Mozes ocekivati kasnjenje isplate. Ostalo bi trebalo biti ok.

----------


## jelena.O

Da dobit ćeš lovu kad tad n
Možda i najkasnije mjesec dana
Ali pošto su obračuni oko 12 možda i ovaj mjesec 
Ali bilo kad dobit ćeš sve u lipu kak treba
Sretno
Nadam se da je bolesnik ipak malo bolje

----------


## Kosjenka

Samo malo, nešto mi je promaklo. Pa doznaku saljem u firmu te mu poslodavac na plaći s ostalima splaćuje plaću i traži refundaciju. Zar ne? 
Možda sam se krivo izrazila jer sam rekla dugotrajno, ovo je treći mjesec da je na bolovanju...
Ugl ja sam se bojala da dr ne bi imala problema sa zaključivanjem doznake za 12. No sve je ok.
Jelena daleko smo još od boljeg, no dobro je da liječenje zasada ide po planu

----------


## Vrci

Ako je dulje od 42 dana, sve isplacuje hzzo, zar ne? Firma dobije doznaku za info samo, kao i na komplikacijama

----------


## Kosjenka

Ne, firma isplati plaću i traži refundaciju.

----------


## Tanči

> Ne, firma isplati plaću i traži refundaciju.


Ovako je.

----------


## Kosjenka

Sad ne znam kako je kod malignih bolesti i nakon nekog dužeg perioda tipa 1-2 godine.

----------


## Tanči

> Sad ne znam kako je kod malignih bolesti i nakon nekog dužeg perioda tipa 1-2 godine.


Sve ide preko HZZO ali drastično padaju naknade.

----------


## čokolada

Tanči, naknada pada za člana obitelji koji je na bolovanju ili za onkološkog bolesnika?

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči, naknada pada za člana obitelji koji je na bolovanju ili za onkološkog bolesnika?


Za onoga koji je na bolovanju.

----------


## Tanči

Isteklo mi vrijeme za edit.
Ako se dobro sjećam, nakon godine dana bolovanja drastično padaju naknade, na 1000 kn.

----------


## Tanči

https://www.hzzo.hr/obvezno-osiguran...-na-bolovanje/

Evo, tu sve piše.
Nakon 18 mjeseci bolovanja za istu dijagnozu padaju iznosi naknade.
Onkološki bolesnici su izuzeti,ali i to ovisi o dijagnozama, terapijama, komisiji itd.

----------


## Kosjenka

Hvala Tanči.

----------


## jelena.O

Nakon koliko pada naknada? 42?
Pitam za osobno bolovanje
Koliko iznosi kod onkoloških i ide li to možda i retrogradno?

----------


## Kosjenka

Mm je treći mjesec, zasada je nepromijenjena.

----------


## čokolada

Prva 42 dana ide postotak plaće na teret poslodavca, a onda do daljnjeg postotak osnovice, ali maksimum je 4270kn. Taj iznos mu ne bi trebao padati. 
Nakon 90 dana NEPREKIDNOG bolovanja ima pravo na pomoć cca 3000kn (ne znam odnosi li se to samo na državne i javne službe, gdje ti radi muž?)

----------


## ki ki

Ali mislim da tih 3000 kn može dobiti samo ako je bolovanje duže od 90 dana unutar iste kalendarske godine. 

Poslano sa mog FIG-LX1 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## čokolada

Nema veze. Nakon što istekne 90 dana, 27.dana sljedećeg mjeseca mora dobiti tu pomoć (naravno, ako im to stoji u kolektivnom ugovoru).
Pomoć se može dobiti jednom u svakoj kalendarskoj godini (1x godišnje).

----------


## čokolada

Da napišem preciznije: ako se npr. kolovozu 2019. napunilo 90 dana i isplaćena je pomoć, a novo je bolovanje otvoreno npr. 1.11. 2019., ne može se očekivati isplata odmah nakon 31.1.2020. jer je dio bolovanja zahvatio i 2019. (studeni i prosinac). Isplata bi bila nakon što se i u 2020. ostvare 3 mjeseca bolovanja u nizu.

Da naknada u kolovozu 2019. nije već jednom isplaćena, naknada za bolovanje od 1.11.2019 do 31.1.2020 bila bi isplaćena odmah u veljači 2020.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Nema veze. Nakon što istekne 90 dana, 27.dana sljedećeg mjeseca mora dobiti tu pomoć (naravno, ako im to stoji u kolektivnom ugovoru).
> Pomoć se može dobiti jednom u svakoj kalendarskoj godini (1x godišnje).


Znam to, no ništa od toga. Mala firma, odluka poslodavca.
Od poslodavca smo dobili 100% plaću, iako njemu to ne refundiraju u cijelosti. Mislim da više od toga ne možemo očekivati.

----------


## jelena.O

A ovo što Tajči priča za onkološke bolesnike 100 posto bolovanje jel to hoda ili ipak ide na prosjeke i smanjenje naknade?
Firma u kojoj se radi koliko znam isplakuje naknadu za dugotrajno bolovanje s tim ne bi trebalo biti problema.
Znaju dati i neke  benefite kad su dobre volje bar tako veli generalni.čsk su nedavno rekli da su spremni platiti neke izvanredne preglede ili slično.
Staza ide normalno dalje
Veća je gurma

----------


## jelena.O

... isplaćuje...

----------


## Kosjenka

Jelena to je na odluci poslodavca. Nije da se mora, osim ako nije u kolektivnom ugovoru propisano.

----------


## jelena.O

Ok kak bude

----------


## Tanči

jelena.O 90% tvojeg gornjeg posta ne razumijem, a nisam glupa.
Imam i potvrdu da sam natprosječno inteligentna. Testirali su me  :Grin: 
Imaš link na kojem sve piše što se tiče HZZO prava.
Što se tiče davanja poslodavca, to ovisi o pravilnicima i kolektivnim ugovorima ako postoje ili o dobroj volji poslodavca.
Niti svaki poslodavac isplaćuje božićnicu, niti isplaćuje naknadu za bolovanje duže od 90 dana.
To je sve uređeno ili pak nije uređeno internim aktima, pravilnicima ili kolektivnim ugovorima ako postoje.

----------


## jelena.O

ti si spomenula onkološke bolesnike  i naknade na to

----------


## jelena.O

ti si spomenula onkološke bolesnike&nbsp; u svezi bolovanja to me zanimalo.

----------


## čokolada

jelena.O, nema nitko naknadu plaće  HZZO-a u 100%-tnom iznosu, nego onkološkim ta naknada vremenom NE pada.

----------


## jelena.O

Znači li da onda dobiva bolovanje u 80_92 posto koliko već bolovanje iznosi ne znam ja točno koji postotak je.jel tako(

----------


## jelena.O

Znači li da onda dobiva bolovanje u 80_92 posto koliko već bolovanje iznosi ne znam ja točno koji postotak je.jel tako?
Njima se na smanjuje na 4356 kn onda

----------


## rosa

jelena.O, bacis li ti IKADA pogled na post prije slanja i procitas li bar poneku svoju "recenicu" ?

Znam da to nije jednostavno u tolikoj hiperprodukciji, zato i kazem - bar ponekad.

----------


## jelena.O

Je pročitam ali možda nekad  nek  kad već stisnem gumb
Svoje rečenice sam korigirala
Znači ipak 4200 taka svota

----------


## Sid

Pozdrav, u 35 sam tjednu trudnoce i danas sam slomila stopalo. Iduci tjedan trebam ici na prvi trudnocki pregled u bolnicu i na prvu kontrolu stopala u traumatologiju. S obzirom da ne mogu stati na nogu, ima li moj muž pravo na bolovanje za ta dva dana kad idem na preglede pa da mi bude pratnja. Zivimo u Zagrebu tako da su pregledi u mjestu stanovanja.

----------


## bubi99

Pozdrav, 
prema Zakonu o rodiljnim i roditeljskim potporama čl.9 trebao bi moći imati pravo na slobodan radni dan. Vaša situacija je malo kompliciranija i ne znam da li postoji odredba zakona koja bi točno regulirala taj slučaj. Ali sa obziorm da Vi niste u stanju sami otići na pregled, polsodavac bi trebao udovoljiti očevom zahtjevu. Ako ne najbolje se obratiti za pomoć obiteljskom pravniku koji je bolje upoznat sa sudskom praksom u ovim slučajevima.
Lp

----------


## jelena.O

Veći problem u priči je da dosta bolnica ne dozvoljavaju pratnju,ali opet se nađe načina da i ti se prebrodi

----------


## mama pticica

> ..Ako ne najbolje se obratiti za pomoć obiteljskom pravniku koji je bolje upoznat sa sudskom praksom u ovim slučajevima.
> Lp


A kaj je to obiteljski pravnik?
To postoji kao posebna skupina?

----------

